

MuteMachine: Automatically skip tracks on Hype Machine - akashbad
http://akashbad.github.io/introducing-mutemachine/

======
gwintrob
Very cool, Akash. I switched to
[http://www.plugformac.com/](http://www.plugformac.com/) because I wanted to
use keyboard shortcuts, but this looks great for the browser version.

~~~
akashbad
Nice I didn't know about plug, looks cool! I've tried other hypem desktop
versions but they never seem to work as well, plug is pretty much the same
functionality?

~~~
alex_marchant
Nice work, mute is genius. I work on Plug, since it's a hobby project, we've
just focused on the most popular stuff from Hype Machine.

------
WD-42
Nice work! If only I wasn't using Nuvola Player
[http://nuvolaplayer.fenryxo.cz/home.html](http://nuvolaplayer.fenryxo.cz/home.html)

